# Hitchin' up the 25N!



## Indi The 8 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hitchin from Albuquerque New Mexico to Denver!
Any help?
One kid one pack no bugs 420 friendly only vices are cigs coffee meditation music and travel.
I'll stop in a town if your route comes my way!
Lovin you!


----------



## landpirate (Jan 19, 2016)

Are you looking for people to hitch/hang with or people with couches you can crash on?


----------



## Indi The 8 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mos def!
Pirates of ABQ were fucking awesome.
Something overall spiritual & accepting would be legit.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 19, 2016)

I've hitched the complete stretch a couple times. 

Rides can be few and far in between.

Hang in there.


----------



## shred till yer dead (Jan 24, 2016)

@Indi The 8 how was the trip up im about to take it south from co springs?


----------

